# first time Sharpie



## vcshorthair

This will be the first year that we try for some Sharptails and was wondering if anyone can give some tips on how to hunt them and maybe and area no specifics but a general area and is the early time better then later. Have to great wild bird dogs that have done great on the phesants, ducks and geese but it is time for the real deal and to see if these GSP's have what it takes. Thanks for any and all responces


----------



## drjongy

They don't like it near as thick as pheasants, but somewhat the same type of cover....more grassy. I would say you want to hunt them early in the season. Later in the year they bunch up and get REAL spooky. Early in the year they seem to hold just as tight as pheasants.


----------



## vcshorthair

what about an area of the state, Central, North, West. Just an general location so I can start trying to figure out the bird numbers and contcat the DNR biologist in the area


----------



## Springer

I was told that by Lake Sakakawea on the west side is a good place for sharptails. Go early in the season they will hold better. 
There is Sharptails in the western 2/3 of the state but they are fewer the further east you go.


----------



## muskat

A good area to start is the western part of the state. 
Sharpies are fun to hunt if you get them early in the season, they hold tight, and pop up singles and doubles. 
THe way I seem to have best success is to hunt in the late morning, early afternoon in praire/pasture areas (buffaloberry patches, small grass) on the downwind side of a hill, in the sun. After they eat, they like to relax out of the wind.

Hunting small belts next to alfalfa and sunflower fields works well too. Or small grass patches next to these spots.

I would avoid cattail sloughs, and thick grass.

If you need more specifics on a location, drop me a PM, I can probably help you out.


----------



## KEN W

Earlier is better.They hold well.If it is warm....they will be in the shade in belts and around Bullberry bushes.Above observations are correct.....they like thinner cover than pheasants.

Look for them along the edge of CRP that is close to stubble or sunflowers.Try to hunt into the wind....you can get closer.

If it is really windy they will be just over the crest of hills.If it is wet,they will be in thin grass.

Great birds to hunt with a pointer....let him out 100-150 yards and just follow whereever he goes.

Always be ready for a late flusher if you find coveys.


----------



## strand

Get ahold of a PLOTS book and head west. Almost every sharpie or hun that I harvest comes from PLOTS or WPA's, and WMA's. They love the grasses and rolling hills.


----------



## muskat

Ken makes a great point. After a covey flushes, work the area again. There is a tendency to have a bird hold tight after the main flush.


----------



## R y a n

Hunting Sharpies is one of the best types of hunts early in the season! In the mornings, you will want to drive back roads along alfalfa and sunflower fields next to pasture land/CRP. The birds come out to the roads early in the morning for gravel and to get out of the wet dewy grass. As soon as the grass dries out, they will sit in sunny exposed areas along fencelines and in between alfalfa/grass clumps in fields. An excellent hunting tip is to use a high power spotting scope from a vantage point, and glass along the downwind side of fencerows, haybales, and rock piles. VERY often you will find birds sitting in the sun some distance from roads. Early in the season, as you begin to approach them (slowly) they will often scurry into the nearest heavier cover. If you approach them slowly they will often hold tight once reaching cover. The second tip I would recommend is on windier days, to walk hilly pastures that have some decent buckbrush. Almost always, you will find grouse sitting just over small hills/depressions just out of the wind. As you walk these areas, I am constantly looking for small pockets of buckbrush/rockpiles that are slightly shielded from the wind.

Good Luck!

Benelli


----------



## tail chaser

Early season sharpies are fun but it can be warm. If you want to keep your harvest in the best condidtion for your table field dress them. Fill 20 oz bottles 3/4 full and freeze to place inside your birds and it will greatly improve the taste. I cant stand hunting with guys that throw a dead grouse in the back of a pickup bed on a 90 degree day and then clean it when they get home...yuck!
TC


----------



## jlunseth

One place not to pass up in Sept. are the pastures. I mean the one's that have been grazed to the nub. The chicks thrive on grasshoppers during the summer, and they will be out there feeding on them as long as there is some buffalo berry around to hide in. The buffalo berry does not have to be anything more than the 12" stuff. Great walking.


----------

